# BMW brand mentions in songs?



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *http://www.bimma.info/music.asp
> 
> :bigpimp: *


I have a few of those songs, but like Mystikal said, I know of bunch more songs with BMW references.

Is that a pretty updated list?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *
> 
> Is that a pretty updated list? *


I don't know, found it on google :dunno:


----------



## alanra (Feb 27, 2002)

*more songs*

I just remembered one... "Rude Bimmer", by Rich Kid. No lyrics, all noise.

Looking at AllMusic, here are a bunch of other songs with "BMW", "Beemer", or "Bimmer" in the title:
-----

"BMW", Alade, Ashley, Antietam, Red Hot Lover Tone, Joey Tafolla, Tres Dos

"BMW 90 S 760cc 1975", apparently a recording of Motorcycle noise (!)

"BMW Blues", Big Bill and the Cool Tones

"Compton BMW", Nacimiento

"Bimmer", Thomas Schumacher

"Beemer", Durdy Jack Lex Ball


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

-2Pac and Snoop, 2 of america's most wanted.. 

snoop says:

I got a pit named P, she niggarino
I got a house out in the hills right next to Chino
and I, think I got a black Bimmer
but my dream is to own a fly casino
like Bugsy Seagel, and do it all legal
and get scooped up, by the little homie in the Regal
Mmm, it feel good to you baby bubba
Ya see, this is for the G's and the keys motherfu#%er


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*too many references of benz...*

it seems for the past 4 yrs, every other popular hiphop song has a mercedes-benz lyric or videos with mercedes. even many nba players drive them because of that (at least 76ers i know of)

i assume that's part of the reason why the general public considers mercedes more prestigious from bmws. because of over exposure in music and videos.


----------



## Shannon311 (Mar 29, 2009)

*A few rap songs that mention BMWs*

AZ "Undeniable" -(get it right get revenue, get a wife get a white BMW 2 door style take that roof off now"

Swizz Beats "It's Me Snitches" "Chillin in my bimmer, listening to ether"


----------



## Jakked (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, holy blast from the past, batman!

I think we should also start counting music vids that have BMWs in them, even if the song lyrics don't mention them.


----------



## aarasteh (May 13, 2008)

M.I.A. - Galang

who the hell is hounding you in the *BMW*
how the hell he find you, 147'd you 
the feds gon get you 
pull the strings on the hood 
1 paranoid youth blazin' thru the hood


----------



## MrAdam (Mar 16, 2009)

The Game- "you wanna die Roll up on that black 745"

Styles-P- "I get a rush, off the blood on the walls, you understand?
Like the, ///M5 pedal, when it's touchin the floor
I get high cause **** it, what's better to do?"


----------



## philaflava (Mar 14, 2010)

I put together a bunch of songs that mention BMW. Hopefully this will help some of you out who have been looking to make a BMW-friendly playlist.

Red Hot Lover Tone - BMW (yup, that's the title)
OutKast - Benz or Beamer
Lost Boyz - Lex Coups, Bimaz and Benz
Jay-Z - Imaginary Player (mentions smooth like the 5-series)
Ras Kass - Anything Goes (mentions 5-series)

Here are some other great hip-hop "car riding tracks" you might enjoy

Q-Tip - Let's Ride
Ill Al Skratch - I'll Take Her
Masta Ace - The INC Ride 
Masta Ace - Sittin' On Chrome
Masta Ace - Cars
Masta Ace - Born To Roll
Kool G. Rap - Cars
RZA - Fast Cars
2Pac - Picture Me Rollin
Royce Da 5'9 - Something To Ride 2
Kool G Rap - Blowin' Up In The World
Dogg Pound - Big Pimpin'
Too Short - I'm A Player
King Tee - Dippin 
T.I. - Drive Slow (Remix) feat. Kanye West, Paul Wall, GLC
UGK - It's Suppose To Bubble
Jacka - Glamorous Lifestyle feat. Andre Nickatina


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Showing my age here but...

Kid 'N Play - Last Night
Very prominant lyric about 1 minute 30 seconds into the song. "He gave me the sign, I gave him the cue. Picked me up in his BMW !"


----------



## E46ftw (Aug 25, 2010)

Bimmer Benz or Bentley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQE238J9toA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Yes I modified the name a little 
Girls popping out of an X6 and an M6 (or 650i can't tell). Mercedes Benz gets way too much attention in general so it was nice to see two bimmers in this.


----------



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

*5 Star Chick [Remix]*



> Has some pretty distinct BMW references! I know Gucci Mane mentions BMWs in many of his songs.
> 
> "Gotti here go twelve bars
> Gucci mane got 9 cars
> ...


----------



## Glock13 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nelly: "Keys to my Bimmer y'all" ---Country Grammar
Fabolous: "I'm in the Bimmers before they release 'em from the Germans" ----can't remember which song


----------



## Corleone (Oct 27, 2004)

Stunt 101 by G-Unit:

Seven series BM, Six series Benz
Twenty-four inches, Giovanni rims


----------



## letsgomattmoore (Sep 28, 2011)

Nas street dreams-
blowing up projects struck, looking for luck dreaming
scoping, the large ****** beaming check what I'm seeing
cars, ghetto stars pushing I'll europeans.

Nas take it in blood-
Forty-five by my scrotum, manifest the "Do or Die" slogan
My ****** roll in ten M3's
Twenty Gods poppin wheelies on Kawasaki's

Nas if I ruled the world-
Political prisoner set free, stress free
No work release purple M3's and jet skis
Feel the wind breeze in West Indies

I guess Nas was really liking bmw's when he made it was written


----------



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjIwmJMqrcostyno&feature=player_embedded

:42 Will.i.am rides a Beemer! :thumbup:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Kaz said:


> I don't think rappers have ever been accused of having exemplary English skills.


Or musical skills for that matter.


----------



## BeamersMan88 (Jan 18, 2011)

Please don't quote "rap" songs which aren't even music to begin with.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Totally agree. Rap is rhythmic talking. I dare any rap singer to show me the notes on a music composition page he's singing.


----------

